# installing 7.3 on RAID10



## rmir (Aug 15, 2010)

Kind day.
I am sorry for possible errors in English.

I create RAID10 through gmirror and gstripe on one of the variants found at a forum.
1) I Create two slice the first in the size 100mb, the second other size. On the first there will be /boot with load records, and on the second a system ([cmd=]fdisk -i/dev/da0[/cmd][cmd=]fdisk -i/dev/da1[/cmd][cmd=]fdisk -i/dev/da2[/cmd][cmd=]fdisk -i/dev/da3[/cmd])
2) [cmd=]sysctl kern.geom.debugflags=17[/cmd]
3) [cmd=]kldload geom_mirror_load.ko[/cmd]
4) [cmd=]gmirror label -vb round-robin gm0 /dev/da0s1 /dev/da1s1 /dev/da2s1 /dev/da3s1[/cmd]
5) [cmd=]bsdlabel -bW /dev/mirror/gm0[/cmd]
6) [cmd=]bsdlabel -e /dev/mirror/gm0[/cmd]
section an instead of "unused" I enter "4.2BSD"
7) [cmd=]bsdlabel -B/dev/mirror/gm0[/cmd][cmd=]boot0cfg -B /dev/mirror/gm0[/cmd]
8) [cmd=]newfs /dev/mirror/gm0[/cmd][cmd=]fsck -t ufs /dev/mirror/gm0[/cmd]
9) I copy from working system the directory /boot on new section

At reboot boot1 procedure cannot boot with da0 a disk. An error 
	
	



```
"Not Ufs
No/boot/loader"
```

Attempts to substitute to it a correct disk and section, return the same error: "not ufs".
Prompt, please, in what I was mistaken.


----------



## phoenix (Aug 15, 2010)

FreeBSD is not Linux.  Don't separate /boot into its own filesystem.

If you are absolutely dead set on doing this, then you will need to edit /boot/loader.conf to set all the paths to just /* instead of /boot/*.

But, you really don't want to do that.


----------



## phoenix (Aug 15, 2010)

rmir said:
			
		

> 4) "gmirror label -vb round-robin gm0 /dev/da0s1 /dev/da1s1 /dev/da2s1 /dev/da3s1"



This creates a 4-way RAID1 array, not a RAID10.

Also, make sure that *geom_mirror_load="YES"* and *geom_stripe_load="YES"* to /boot/loader.conf, just to be safe.


----------



## rmir (Aug 15, 2010)

phoenix said:
			
		

> This creates a 4-way RAID1 array, not a RAID10.
> 
> Also, make sure that *geom_mirror_load="YES"* and *geom_stripe_load="YES"* to /boot/loader.conf, just to be safe.



Yes, I in a course that I create RAID1. It is simple the first procedure, on it and has stopped, further on ideas gmirror and gstripe another slice, and copying there the established system under catalogues or dump/restore. Easier if at once to create RAID10 on all slice there are problems as actually with it to be loaded. I had a decision variant - loading CD, but also there has stopped. A problem too has described at the same forum.

About geom_mirror_load = "YES" and geom_stripe_load = "YES", I remember, thanks, did not begin to enter simply for before still the system is even not cunning. 

Nevertheless as to me to arrive?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 15, 2010)

rmir, please use proper posting tags, not colors: Posting and Editing in the FreeBSD Forums


----------



## rmir (Aug 15, 2010)

I am sorry, I will be corrected


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 15, 2010)

Your post has been reformatted.


----------



## phoenix (Aug 15, 2010)

You'd be better off skipping the slicing and using the entire drives for the RAID10.

Create a gmirror using two disks:  `# gmirror label gm0 disk0 disk1`

Create a gmirror using two disks:  `# gmirror label gm1 disk2 disk3`

Then create the RAID0 stripe using the two mirrors:  `# gstripe label stripe0 gm0 gm1`

Then, partition the *stripe0* device, using either gpart (preferred, new-way) or fdisk/bsdlabel (old-way).

Finally, format the partitions as UFS, mount them as needed, and do the install.

Going with slices on the drives may be more flexible, but will make things a lot more complex, especially to recover when a drive fails.

As for swap, consider grabbing a 2 GB or 4 GB USB  stick and using that.


----------



## rmir (Aug 16, 2010)

Well, and it is possible with details? Because I already passed this way also it deadlock. I.e. if I create all disk at once RAID10, I break it, truth I establish perhaps not absolutely truly. The system is not loaded. If I correctly understand all, the data is smeared on 4 disks, and boot1 procedure tries to consider it from the first disk and it is not possible to it. That's it to it I also have taken advice
http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-stable/2006-January/021638.html


----------

